# Second Tractor for Hay Operation



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

We are looking at adding a tractor to our operation. Currently I use a Case-IH Maxxum 125 to cut and bake with. A IH 504 to Ted and rake with, and a IH 1086 to load with. I was wondering if anyone was using a New Holland TL or TS series for tedding, raking, and loading?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure, lots of people do. The 35/TL's are a bit lower height, more Fiat heritage, can be spec'd very basic and cheap up to power reverser and dual speed. The 40 series/TS has more Ford heritage and can be spec'ed basic all the way up to powershift in the SLE's. The TS powershift has a lefthand reverser, the 40's have a right hand sync but non powershuttle reverser.

They cover hp range from about 55 hp up to what 130 hp or so for the highest end TS's.

Edit footnote, most TL's are open centre hydraulics, most TS are closed centre.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

My main tractor is a TS100, which is about 100 HP. It pulls a Claas Rollant 66 5x4 round baler just fine. It handles a Taarup 305 5-disc mower with flail conditioner easily. I have run a Lely 7 disc mower with it just fine. Raking with a fingerwheel v-rake is a doddle. I usually ted with the JD 2130, partly to give it something to do and partly to avoid unhitching.

It handles easily. It has a good selection of gears, 24 of them, including the 2-speed powershift. Right hand forward-reverse gear lever, so it does have a shuttle shift but it is not powered. The right hand reverser is a bit awkward if you are trying to be a bit too clever with the front loader joystick at the same time: you run out of right hands and though it is sometimes tempting to reach over with your left hand it'ss usually a bad idea. The shuttle lever does have a button on it to operate the electric clutch.

For a cab tractor it does ride roughly. If you go over a bump too fast you notice it, even with the fancy suspension seat. Apart from that it behaves well.

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use a TS135 for mowing/baling/moving and a TS110 for mowing/tedding/raking/moving. Both tractors are basically equipped the same.

Previously, I was using the TS135, an IH 966 and a JD. Getting off one tractor and onto another almost got me into trouble more than once.

Biggest issue was where the throttle was located. Often, when I would need to slow down/speed up, I would reach for the throttle on tractor I was on where it would be on the tractor I just got off of. This was especially problematic on hillsides!

Now, every thing is the same.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Biggest issue was where the throttle was located. Often, when I would need to slow down/speed up, I would reach for the throttle on tractor I was on where it would be on the tractor I just got off of. This was especially problematic on hillsides!
> 
> Now, every thing is the same.
> 
> Ralph


LOL, every single grain truck we have has a different shift pattern, not a problem in the morning and most of the day, but once darkness falls gets to be more problematic. Have a 5, 7, 9, and 13 speed. The 13 is the worst, is a U pattern instead of an H.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> I use a TS135 for mowing/baling/moving and a TS110 for mowing/tedding/raking/moving. Both tractors are basically equipped the same.
> 
> Previously, I was using the TS135, an IH 966 and a JD. Getting off one tractor and onto another almost got me into trouble more than once.
> 
> ...


I have similar issues with my tractors. I quite often leave the parking brake engaged on the 2355 or TD95D as the 4040 and 1586 have park. More than once when round baling with the 4040 I will reach for the reverser that is on the TD95D


----------

